

Watsi x Goldbely Holiday Gift Package - chaseadam17
http://watsibely.com/

======
blhack
This is great!

Something I hope watsi does in the future: gift cards.

Sometimes, for friends, I like to make charitable donations in their name. It
would be nice if I could give them $100 watsi credit, and then let them choose
the distribution of it.

~~~
swalkergibson
It's money. For people.

[http://youtu.be/JJvbZZWt9g4](http://youtu.be/JJvbZZWt9g4)

------
hansy
Tech + Non-profit + Marketing = Win-Win for everyone

I get to donate to charity and familiarize myself with an interesting company,
all without having to exert a whole lot of effort. Simple. I like it.

------
rafeed
This is awesome. I'd like to see more companies and startups work with Watsi
to bring awareness to doing social good (especially when you don't have to
lift a finger to do any of the hard stuff, these collaborations are making it
easy for normal people to do good). Not to mention the desserts look amazing.
Kudos.

------
joecurry
I would buy 10 if I could ship on a particular date and have the gift card
filled out in advanced.

~~~
chaseadam17
No problem, we'll make it happen! For anyone that wants to, order on the site,
and afterwards send an email to daniel at watsi.org with the following info
for each package: 1) recipient's name, 2) recipient's shipping address, and 3)
gift card message, and we'll deliver the gift(s) by 12/16/2013.

------
jemfinch
Can you explain the shipping process for "Frrrozen Hot Chocolate"?

~~~
chaseadam17
It comes as a mix. We took a pic for you:
[http://i.imgur.com/RQ74EK1.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/RQ74EK1.jpg)

------
gergles
You say the entire proceeds are going to patient care - but the gift package
includes a $25 gift cert. What happens to the other $25?

~~~
chaseadam17
The other $25 goes to pay the wholesale price of the desserts (normally $50,
but Goldbely is providing them at cost to support patients on Watsi) and
Watsi/Goldbely are covering the cost of the card and shipping.

~~~
gergles
Thanks for replying - I interpret "proceeds" as "gross proceeds" so was
confused; it might be slightly clearer to say "net proceeds" or "profits".
Either way, very cool idea!

------
fblp
Proceeds is synonymous with both profits and revenue so using this word is
confusing, and even misleading.

Currently: "100% of the proceeds will be donated to fund medical care for
patients on Watsi."

Suggest: "$25 will be donated to fund medical care for patients on Watsi."

~~~
chaseadam17
Good catch. Changed to "net proceeds."

~~~
judk
[http://www.investopedia.com/terms/n/netproceeds.asp](http://www.investopedia.com/terms/n/netproceeds.asp)

That's not what the term means, and musise of poisons the well for all honest
correct-speaking charities and their beneficiaries.

Just say "$25" or "50% of proceeds", and don't mislead customers.

Edi: looks like you already changed it to "$25". That's refreshing in its
direct honesty. Thank you for doing the right thing.

------
spennino
I'm going to need a Watsi campaign for the food coma this is going to give me!

------
jacalata
Is the donation certificate a receipt for tax purposes? (I'm just buying this
for myself, those marshmallows look unbelievable. Great advertising for
goldbely!)

~~~
chaseadam17
That's a great question. It isn't. But if you email daniel at watsi.org we'll
send you a tax-deductible receipt for the $25 donation.

Thanks for buying :)

------
watsissl
This site is asking for my credit card but I don't see any SSL or VeriSign
insignia. I want to support this cause but I never provide a credit card on a
non-secured site, am I being paranoid or misunderstanding something here?

~~~
jc00ke
Good catch. While the site isn't served over SSL, the actual Wufoo form is.
And Stripe (who we're using to process the payments) only allows payments over
SSL ([https://stripe.com/help/ssl](https://stripe.com/help/ssl)) so your
information is safe.

~~~
_jsn
Admirable, but this doesn't really help the scenario where the outer page is
intercepted and modified to serve a different iframe. (This is a common attack
on pages that e.g. serve login forms over http, even though the form submits
to https. Just change the form in-flight.)

------
whichdan
Those snacks look delicious -- "A handpicked gift box of top Goldbely desserts
from around the country" \-- does it include the exact snacks pictured, or are
they just examples?

------
alid
So much love for this - nice work Watsi and Goldbely!

------
kumarski
This is a no brainer. Eat chocolate, save lives.

------
mschaecher
Really need to put some social sharing options on that page.

Great idea though!

------
stbtrax
"My Grandma checked out in 1 minute and 45 seconds. Can you do it faster?"

Can I expect an upcoming blog post: How I hacked conversions by berating my
customers.

